# Anyone have experience with Vestibular issues? (balance)



## HappyPuppy (Sep 26, 2011)

Ruby is freaking me out. She has had 3 loss of balance issues since Feb 13 - nothing else noticed before this EVER. All occur while playing fetch (so far)- she runs straight and catches the ball but when she stops, she'll start to lean and then moves her feet to stabilize. I went to the vet on the 14th and they did blood work that came back perfect: thyroid and electrolytes were fine. Maybe vestibular? Brain tumor? First experiment was a week's-worth of rimadyl to see if it is inner ear nerve swelling - just picked this up today and gave 1/2 tab at 2:30pm yesterday. We're putting off the $1K MRI a bit longer until we get a bit more direction/reason. She seems to recover quickly = is fine a few mins after these episodes. In fact, after these 2 videos we shot tonite, I tried for more at a better angle but she was stable by then. Any ideas? I'm freaking out a bit but trying to save the big worry for an actual diagnosis - (just sent these vids to the vet at closing time tonite). I don't think I have seen nystagmus but I am doubting my observations during the second spell.... just not sure now. She drinks good water and is approx 7 years old. She just wanted to keep going - no concerns or worry from her.... (Sorry I say the 'S' word a couple of times...) Her stumbling is all fairly mild and slow-mo but still very obvious. I just sent these vids to our vet at closing time last nite so she will hopefully get back to today with some better ideas. Does anyone here have experience with this?

See here at .08-.11 sec and again at .3 sec


See .07 sec and again at .28 sec


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm so sorry - that's scary.

I am of course a total ignoramus when it comes to these things - no education, training, whatever. But Snorkels did that exact same thing and it was in her spinal column.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Vestibular syndrome is scary for sure, but usually it just means there is swelling in the inner ear that throws off balance. Which could be what is causing her to lose balance and them correct herself like she is. I've also seen it treated more aggressively with prednisone....let us know how it goes!


----------

